# Got Outboards?



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

I can tell you from experience that "Monkey Boat" tournaments are a blast! If any of you members have ever wanted to fish in an offshore blue water tournament, now is the time! The Gulf Coast Outboard Classic is June 19-20 and it's being hosted by Orange Beach Marina. Anyone who has attended a tournament put on there knows how AWESOME that place is and they always have the best captains meetings and awards (my opinion).

Here are the details. 

The 2nd Annual Gulf Coast Outboard Classic will be held weekend of June 19-20, 2009 at the Mobile Big Game Fishing Clubhouse in the Orange Beach Marina facility. The GCOC is a regional tournament for outboard boats only. There is no boat size limit, the only requirement is outboard propulsion. 

For years, the outboard angler has wanted to fish on a level playing field in a billfish tournament and now, they will have the chance! The GCOC is a release only billfish tournament and includes all the meat fish kill categories (Dolphin, Wahoo and Tuna) with cash prizes for $1000 per boat entry fee and no limit on the amount of anglers! An additional cash awards category will be available as well. This tournament is a one-day shoot-out on June 20th with a foul weather date set for the Sunday, June 21st. 

The Captain's meeting and dinner will be held on Friday, June 19th with one day of fishing on Saturday and cash awards at the conclusion of the tournament Saturday evening.
Additional information including official rules, registration forms and tournament schedule can be viewed at www.OrangeBeachMarina.com/GCOC or call Sarah Armstrong at (251) 981-4207.

Hope you will join us for the Gulf Coast Outboard Classic beginning June 19, 2009 at the Captain's meeting (food and beverages to be served) held at the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club located at Orange Beach Marina.

Prize Structure
1st, 2nd, and 3rd place for Dolphin, Wahoo, Tuna and Catch & Release
* Top boat gains free entry into the Mobile Big Game Fishing Club Limited Tournament on July 25th

Tournament Sponsors:<P align=center>


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

we are in without a doubt. our house is on the same canal, how could we pass this up. hopefully i can meet some of you guys there.


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will be there as well have been planning on fishing this one for a while.


----------



## Stallion (Jun 19, 2008)

We are in for sureand looking forward to it. Hoping for good weather!! 

:usaflag


----------



## Sea Fever (Jun 23, 2008)

We are in.


----------



## Ropes (Apr 10, 2008)

Team Red Rocket is in. Prepare to be coonpunched.


----------

